# Coming down to visit for first time since 2008! pointers?! :-)



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

I moved to Navarre Florida in 2008 and had some great times fishing with some of you guys from the area, including Konz (good times!). Had to head back North due to some unfortunate circumstances, but I missed it so much that we are coming down next week and sticking around for a week for some good ole fishing!  Hoping to catch up on some Red's, black drum, Bonita, Sheepies, and of course, shark! My daughter and wife will be introduced to some of, in my opinion, best fishing and community in the world, so I am quite excited! Any pointers or tips for our visit would be greatly appreciated! I won't be bringing a yak with me, as my wife would kill me if I yakked baits out for shark like old times. Haha. Thank you very much! We are all excited!


----------

